# Which Personality Types Are Best At Lying?



## GrannyWeatherwax

I'm an INFP, and I'm a terrible liar...


----------



## dagnytaggart

Every single thing I say is a lie.

^ The question is, should you believe that statement?


----------



## Frannyy

ESFJs are actually surprisingly good at lying. I have witnessed it too. INFPs are probably one of the worst liars lol.


----------



## CuritadeRana

Not only am I not good at it, but I would probably have a panic attack afterwards :shocked:Little white lies or omissions most likely are believable from an INFJ since the other person wants to believe them anyway and the energy behind it is usually to protect someone's feelings. "Evil & misguided" INFJ's probably don't have a problem at all though since their egos are so off balance they've convinced themselves it is for the greater good in the end...they are very problematic as they give off a charisma like no body's business and as a whole we do have a way with words even the most introverted of us.


----------



## Monte

I believe some of us are playing up this whole "Omg, I feel so bad when I lie" bull. :/

Anyhow, yeah, I'm a good liar and I don't feel bad for doing it because I usually have a pretty good reason. Every once in a while it's to protect someone's feelings, sometimes it's for m amusement, and other times it's to stay out of trouble. :3


----------



## dagnytaggart

Monte said:


> I believe some of us are playing up this whole "Omg, I feel so bad when I lie" bull. :/
> 
> Anyhow, yeah, I'm a good liar and I don't feel bad for doing it because I usually have a pretty good reason. Every once in a while it's to protect someone's feelings, sometimes it's for m amusement, and other times it's to stay out of trouble. :3


^ That.

Come on, people, if you're a vicious little fuck (even sometimes - and everyone is, I'll bet even feelers), just say so. Unless PerC is a pope-recruiting agency, stop lying about lying.


----------



## Nearsification

I enjoy to lie just to see if people beleive me.

I think I got _too_ good at it.
ISTP


----------



## thefistofreality

IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> Every single thing I say is a lie.
> 
> ^ The question is, should you believe that statement?


You're either telling the truth, and you're still a liar.

Or you're a liar, thus making you a liar.

Kudos. ;D


----------



## TeeKwug

I am an INFP who is very talented at lying. Key tactics include: mixing the lie with some truth, adding specifc details, and being creative. Unrelated details are useful. "If he remembers the very color of the walls he must have been there". It sounds ridiculous maybe, but thats how it works basically. A lie can also be rather effective if you have, in a sense, convinced yourself that the lie is indeed true. (forgive me if im sounding too vague or unorganized in my thoughts here.)

Being talented at lying does not mean that i lie often although i used to in the past. Im not trying to be the next pope as a kind ESTP previously suggested to be the case. I dont lie often because my relationships with other people are important to me and i think they should be founded on the ability to trust each other. 

Anyways, im sure if i got Doctor Cal Lightman over here we'd all be just as inefficient at lying roud:


----------



## Crystall

eranashine said:


> ENTJs probably have the most effective way of lying. They ask questions and present facts to the other person, making them reach the false conclusion they wanted them to believe in the first place. Or maybe that was just my ENTJ? He could make others believe they thought of things themselves, when in reality, it was his mental manipulation which tailored the way to only one conclusion, the false one, the lie.
> 
> Sorry ENTJs if you do this. Stop doing it, please. :laughing:
> 
> ((BTW, an INTJ will need a very good damn reason to lie and to feel it was justified. Remember we think long terms. We're too damn aware we'll eventually get caught and that is not convenient for us))


YES!! This is what my old ENTJ room mate used to do. I've read that if you present a person with statistics, even fake ones, they are 60% more likely to believe you. You believed me just now didn't you? See. 
That's what she did. Presented you with a whole lot of fake facts about what date this and that fake thing happened and slapped in some details and shreds of truth to make the pieces of her story appear to fit together. You would believe her, because she always _seemed _to have all the facts, and when questioned she would slap on more details and arguments about what specific time something happened and who was there, or that other time that something else happened. I may be kind of a naive person, but I just can't imagine why someone would lie to me. If I think that what they are saying isn't true I usually write it off as a misunderstanding, or a faulty remembrance on their part, but not a deliberate lie. Therefore, since she seemed to have all the facts about everything else, I would believe her, and so would a lot of people. It wasn't until we put our facts together without her in the conversation that we realized how much she lied. 

I really despise liars. I don't want people around me whom I can't trust. I don't ask 'how do I look' because I want you to let me walk out the door and be laughed at, thinking you've spared my feelings. And I definitely don't want to think you agree with me, just to find out you're talking about me behind my back. Those kinds of lies come from spinelessness, and most others from selfishness which is even worse. I try very hard not to lie, even little white lies, because I consider myself to be an honest and upright person. I want people to be able to trust me, and to be able to take my word for what I'm saying even when I can't give them all the facts. There aren't many things which I consider to be more hurtful than being called a liar when I'm telling the truth. :frustrating:

And to those of you who think you're so awesome at lying well guess what there's always a tell. I bet your eyes flicker a bit when you're thinking of a lie. Maybe you make a micro expression before you put on your fake smile or your sad face. Maybe you look away right after answering. Maybe you hesitate. Maybe you can't stop your hands from fidgeting. And even if you are a master over all of those typical tells there are a few things you still cannot control. For example your pupils dilate when you lie. And your pulse increases. Sometimes it's so visible that you can see the pulse increasing in the neck of the person lying. :tongue:


----------



## Strayfire

The "lies" I tend to tell are probably ramblings of imagination.


----------



## igloo123

IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> Every single thing I say is a lie.
> 
> ^ The question is, should you believe that statement?


No, I don't believe it. Well. I don't accept it. :laughing:
If it were a lie: It would mean some things you said were true... thus contradicting your quote.
If it were a truth: It would make your quote invalid. :happy:


----------



## firedell

When I need to lie, it is good enough.


----------



## thefistofreality

Here become better liars


----------



## Vaka

TeeKwug said:


> Key tactics include: mixing the lie with some truth, adding specifc details, and being creative.


If you're not careful, you can just get yourself into a huge shit-hole lol


----------



## cardinalfire

benfoldsfive dude said:


> INFPs don't lie because if they do, they'll feel like the earth is on his/her shoulders.


Oh boy... tell me about it... lol...

I'll have someone ask me 

'What's your favourite colour?'

'Red'....

'Ok'

'NO WAIT.... BLACK'

'Ok...'

'NO .... BLUE! BLUE! YEAH IT'S BLUE!'

'Are you sure?'

'Well yeah I'll just say Blue'

Oh my god this is hard. I don't want to mislead you. 



GrannyWeatherwax said:


> I'm an INFP, and I'm a terrible liar...


Yeah I saw this thread, and thought 'boy I am crap at lying, I don't feel that there is much I want to lie about'.



Nyx said:


> If you're not careful, you can just get yourself into a huge shit-hole lol


and finally.... lmao... because I pictured the way you said that Nyx and it would have sounded funny.


----------



## AirMarionette

Ti+Ne "lie" = A fictional construction, expanded on from multiple angles with several possible explanations and counterarguments, all expressed without emotional attachment - unless it is deemed useful.

?_?


----------



## Vaka

cardinalfire said:


> and finally.... lmao... because I pictured the way you said that Nyx and it would have sounded funny.


Meh....lol


----------



## Linus

I think it might not be so much a particular type that is good at lying that is worth saying.. but rather types that are good at _detecting_ lies.

..because I feel like everybody around me is generally unaware of whatever is around them.. they are not observant enough, not patient enough to wait and see/think.. and they are always taken advantage of. So, -everybody- is good at lying because mostly everybody believes too quickly..


----------



## SlowPoke68

The best liars are the ones who believe their own lies.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

I would guess ENTP and ESTP, though it probably has more to do with experience than MBTI.


IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> Every single thing I say is a lie.
> 
> ^ The question is, should you believe that statement?


some of the things you say can still be a lie, so that sentence is false.


----------



## Crystall

Linus said:


> I think it might not be so much a particular type that is good at lying that is worth saying.. but rather types that are good at _detecting_ lies.
> 
> ..because I feel like everybody around me is generally unaware of whatever is around them.. they are not observant enough, not patient enough to wait and see/think.. and they are always taken advantage of. So, -everybody- is good at lying because mostly everybody believes too quickly..


My ISTP boyfriend is a human lie detector.  No, actually he's more than that. He's like that guy on The Mentalist. Nothing gets past him, not even the surprises or gifts I had planned for his birthday. :frustrating:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

I lie constantly, usually to avoid conflict in social situations (I feign interest in people often at parties or friends of my friends) and sometimes for amusement, one time I got this guy to believe I was the flautist at the phil harmonic where I live XD


----------



## Anony

I very rarely lie, but when I do I almost never get caught (I don't remember ever getting caught, but I'm sure it happened at some point). Now, part of that is how rarely I lie, so people just naturally trust that what I say is true; but I think part of it is my introverted thinking ability to cover all bases, in that any lie I tell could logically be true.

I also don't ever lie maliciously. It's generally out of tact. Most often it will be that I see through someone else's tactful lie but don't let them know that I saw through it, because I think that tactful/white lies are generally good things.


----------



## EJunior

I don't like to lie, but if the occasion needs I can do it.


----------



## EverxAfterxEver

I don't think I lie very often but when I do I don't get caught. -shrugs- I lie most of the time to protect myself from getting into trouble or protect others from getting caught in something


But when I'm not hanging out in a lie I'm a very blunt truth teller.


----------



## Journey

All the answers here are going to reflect nothing more than personal experiences, and lying is a trait that has a lot to do with morality. Depending on how that line is drawn there for an individual, any type could fall into this category, and we do. Nobody in his or her life has told the truth 100% of the time. 

This is stereotyping and personality profiling in a REALLY bad way. Extroverts will be higher targeted, just b/c we talk more. But Introverts can lie just as much by things not spoken. But have I lied before? Yes. And so has every person reading this. 

Trust a higher source, your gut, and no human...ultimately. That's how I live these days.


----------



## bendomolena

I'm blunt about everything, but can lie very convincingly to get out of trouble (mostly from practice).


----------



## Musician6120

I can't say any specific type is more prone and can only speak for myself that being said, the only lie I can tell is in the name of not hurting someone's feelings. If I did something wrong, I'll take the punishment. It's better than feeling guilty and literally losing sleep.


----------



## ThoughtProcess

I can say pretty much anything with a straight face. The questions are whether or not I'm motivated to be dishonest and whether or not being dishonest will go against my own values. However, I don't consider not divulging the entire story to be dishonest. You just have to ask the correct questions to get the self incriminating answers.

And yes, I can frequently tell when someone is lying to me. It annoys me when I call them on it and they insist they're telling the truth.


----------



## Once a Ghost

TeeKwug said:


> I am an INFP who is very talented at lying. Key tactics include: mixing the lie with some truth, adding specifc details, and being creative. Unrelated details are useful. "If he remembers the very color of the walls he must have been there". It sounds ridiculous maybe, but thats how it works basically. A lie can also be rather effective if you have, in a sense, convinced yourself that the lie is indeed true. (forgive me if im sounding too vague or unorganized in my thoughts here.)
> 
> Anyways, im sure if i got Doctor Cal Lightman over here we'd all be just as inefficient at lying roud:


Hmm...It's not like I'm not capable of lying. It's not like I go out of my way to lie though, like other people, for amusement. If I do lie to hide something I'm not too good at hiding it as I'm a pretty easy read when it comes to when I'm flustered or something. My sister has told me that one of the traits she admires about me is my hardcore honesty.

By the way I love that show "Lie to Me". Subtle facial cues for detecting lying and body language. Totally into that stuff!


----------



## Once a Ghost

SlowPoke68 said:


> The best liars are the ones who believe their own lies.


How true, how true...


----------



## Ehre

From my experience, ENFPs are insanely good liars. I am admittedly very gullible, but the two enfps I know are also the absolute best liars I have ever met.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

SlowPoke68 said:


> The best liars are the ones who believe their own lies.


Haha that's awesome!


----------



## stevedazombie

Actually an INFP can lie if he or she fears that they wont be accepted for who they are, but it is very hard to do.


----------



## Issmene

I'm an INFP and I use these white lies pretty often. I mean, it's not really lying..Just not mentioning the truth >D (Ok, I knowwww). Also when it's just a small lie, I won't stress about it (One that doesn't hurt anybody, just makes things easier for me). 
I tend to be late for appointments or forget things once in a while and then I just make up a random story (Which can be kinda fun.. Sometimes), not always, but sometimes my scatterdness is just too inappropriate x'D (I should do something about that). I know an ENTP friend who does this as well. I'm not sure she actually knows I know.. Hmm 
But really hardcore lying, I'm not good at that and I don't like it. 

Talking about ENTP's, I have no idea which type would be the best in lying though, but in this thread I see ENTP mentioned a lot. I think maybe Ne is good for making up stories? I guess ENFJ's would be good in it as well (for the greater good of people or something ). ENTJ's maybe? Too lazy to type out whatever is in my brain about this. (Yeah, that was useful, I know ^^)


----------



## liza_200

I'm an honest lier.


----------



## The Nightingale

Wulfdot said:


> Top three? ENFJs, INTJs, and ENTPs.
> 
> The problem is:
> ENFJs will be the most common liar. *They can and will lie about almost everything to get their goal accomplished.* Everyday they might put on a face of seriousness hiding their emotions and pretending to be more blunt and focused then they actually are. They're the born manipulators, probably the best manipulators out of all the MBTI types.


Not true for me. Actual lying means pure physical pain to me. The only exception is, if I have to lie for someone else, which strangely leaves my conscience pure. 

I will recognize, however, that I am very well at saying the exact things, I feel so. wants to hear. Adjusting to a certain person is what I do par excellence if it serves my purpose of getting along with that person. Nevertheless it ends wherever I want to get closer with that person - wouldn't make me happy to be with so. (amicably or romantic) if I had to put on a show all the time.


----------



## stormingheroine

I think that anyone who has a natural capacity for acting is a good liar. I'm an INFJ and I find I can just convince people I'm telling the truth by playing a part. Morally, although I think I'd be capable of a huge, dangerous lie, I would feel too guilty to actually do it.
I also know ENFPs can be brilliant liars, and I agree with previous posters that the INFP I know struggles a lot with lying even a little - her emotions just come out immediately.


----------



## fabon

From my observation I could say that ISFJ would be at the bottom of this list. ISFJ would probably only lie if he gets safeness and space in return or to protect some personal feelings...


----------



## Raichu

I knew a kid who lied _all the time,_ and even though we all knew it, he was a frickin awesome liar. He'd say the stupidest stuff, too, like I remember once he said he was allergic to raisins, and he said they made his feet get swollen, so he always had to wear shoes two sizes too big just in case his feet swelled up, otherwise his shoes would have to be cut off his feet. Like... just wtf. >.< And I know you're probably thinking I'm just really gullible, but you would never believe how good he is at lying unless you saw it. The sad thing was that everyone _knew_ what a big liar he was, but you'd believe it anyway because he was just such an incredible liar. I'm a little jealous, to be honest. 

Unfortunately, I'm not sure what type he was. Probably xSFx, though? Maybe xSFJ? But really I have no idea.


----------



## CrystallineSheep

I don't like to lie on principle. I like to be honest about myself and the things I say however when I want to make up stuff just to get a rile out of someone, I can make up really convincing stories which comes from my Ne. I always tell them the truth immediately afterwards, though. I am not too good at lying when I am in trouble as I hate being interrogated and I am split between self-preservation and my values. Seriously, I spend the split second thinking "Should I lie or would it be wrong and I will lose respect for myself?" and by that time it becomes obvious I am thinking what I am going to say. I think I have the capability to tell really convincing lies and do the whole acting thing to support it but just my ethics get in the way so I don't. I only stretch the truth really. Like I only feel better when something I say is based off a truth and I am just getting my own very subjective view on it that is not necessarily accurate. 

However, I much rather avoid the whole business. I hate being interrogated. It gets so messy in my head. XD


----------



## Mermerce

Lying is an interpersonal skill that can be developed and honed to perfection in any individual.


----------



## Absolute Foodie

I am somewhat secretive but a terrible liar:tongue::laughing:
I have know several INTJ´s who were quite good at lying but they did it when they felt was "absolutely necessary" :laughing:
I would think the xxTJ or xNTJ combined elements might contribute to easier lying...


----------



## Kitfool

I'm kind of an INFP magnet, and none of the INFP comments I've read here seem to agree with me on this, but most of the INFPs I know are huge liars. 

I dated a very stereotypical INFP for a couple years in high school. At the end of that turbulent relationship, I learned that many things she told me over the course of that relationship were blatant, pointless lies. I'm not sure why she did it. She claims she sometimes lies as a sort of social experiment...

I'm dating another INFP now (go figure) who is a more upbeat less self destructive type and she has admitted that she sometimes has the urge to lie for no reason, but she tries to avoid it. I have actually caught her lying before, or at least changing her mind about something...But it was nothing major. I think a lot of this has to do with the fact that INFPs "reality" regularly changes. Their feelings and opinions are more fluid than mine. Plus as such a S dom, I remember everything they say. Every small detail. Maybe they're not used to perceptive people and think they can get away with it. It's like they weave a fantasy world in their head and sometimes get them mixed up with reality. I don't take offense to little white lies, but I don't lie personally. (Though I do exaggerate A LOTTTTTTT)

I really do enjoy the company of (healthy) INFPs though, so I prefer to think of it more as having a rich fantasy life.

And also might I add that I don't necessarily think they are GOOD liars, although they can seem to be very passionate and earnest when they lie. I think they easily forget past lies if they lie a whole lot though and can't keep them straight.


----------



## stevenjore

If you're talking about the person with the best poker face...that would be an ENTJ....frozen emotions, stone cold, don't even know it, hardest people read when they're silent...

but in terms of manipulating other people....that's not really personality that has to do with aquired skills over time and anyone can to learn to be a great liar.....


----------



## stevenjore

By the way I've been told I'm an ENTJ and the number one thing people tell me when i'm serious is that they can't tell if I'm lying but when I'm lying, everyone thinks i'm being honest.


----------



## iCastPizza

I.. think I'm quite a decent liar :x I just try to convince myself of my lies beforehand, so I can be a bit more persuading. As a child, I was notorious for getting out of sticky situations, but that might also have to do with the fact that adults never expected me to be naughty.

I do know that my ENTP father can look through my lies quite easily. I know an ESFJ who's a pretty darn good liar as well, but she told me that she really needs to prepare a lie - she has a hard time improvising. 

In the end, though, I think it tends to vary between people, not necessarily personality types. I do believe that some types are more likely to lie, but that's another story.


----------



## stevenjore

Molly is 65lbs overweight but her self image is that of an anorexic Victoria secret model. She puts on a dress that looks atrocious and she asks you how she looks. She is your Bosses daughter.

What personality type would fair best? Well...depends...do you want to make her feel she looks good, think she looks good, sense she looks good, or intuit she looks good...

If you want to make her think she looks good, an analytical approach would do best, one sort of way to do this is in the form of a comparison..."Molly you looked fabulous yesterday remember," and molly will nod. That's your chance to say, "Well now you look even better..." And she will think it true...

Intuitively of course, you would have a much harder time, as her intuition would probably ring if the lie in general was outrageous, so of course here we can overload the intuitive function by remembering the subtle axiom of all deceptive magicians, adopted from the hermetic alchemists, that which is subtle is great...a subtle nod and a gentle change of subject after a genuine deep extroverted sensory like smile.

You can get her to sense how good she looks by saying "yum, you look like a peach."

You can get her to feel how could she looks using all of the above or by simply kindling her flame. This would be harder if she was an introverted feeler, but Molly most likely would not be the way she was if she were because she would feel the intense lack of energy from eating unhealthily...the drain of it....so to speak....


----------



## GoldenApple

I'm an absolute boss when it comes to lying on the fly, without planning it out beforehand. It's a gift.


----------



## stevenjore

GoldenApple...You sound like a straight up Mammi.


----------



## Meirsho

i'm a great lier ..it got me out of a lot of trouble and into a lot of it
for me to get what iwant any way is the right way as long as it works..and it's fun


----------



## ThatName

Enfps, because I expect them to be moral and trustworthy. Entps, I expect them to lie occasionally.


----------



## azdahak

The worst liars are those that either try to use overt emotional manipulation (the lie is obvious, but you give in to the puppydog eyed pleading anyway) or just shut down completely because they can't contradict facts ( I have a strong ISTJ friend like this). 

The best liars I've watched ply their craft (an ENTJ and ENTP) didn't so much lie as construct an alternative truth framework, and allowed the other person to connect the dots in their own way, which made the lie all that more real because the person lied to confirmed the lie to themselves by "understanding" it. In other words, they got other people to lie to themselves. 

The ENTJ would lie to aggrandize himself, and the ENTP would lie to make cover stories.

The ENTJ lies would fall apart when some ST would find inconsistencies in the long term story. (True story (really): ST law student asked me after 3 years of ENTJ lies by his roommate....so you mean X isn't really going to inherit a European aristocratic estate?) 

ENTP lies would fall apart the same way on a shorter time scale, but she seemed better at tailoring and creating lies the other person wanted to believe. 

The best was watching them lie to each other. I recall one incident where I knew they *both* knew the other was lying about something serious, but continued to dance and construct this elaborate edifice between them. Dunno if they ever found out the truth or remained friends.


----------



## ChaoticThoughts

I think some of the worst liars have got to be INTJs, although it depends on the situation. We immediately look at our current situation and realize that eventually we will get caught in the near future. We may even plan a way for someone to catch us, and most immediately give up because of this. That's why a plan and multiple different lies for different scenarios help oh so very much. So I guess on the spotlight, INTJ are bad liars, but can become very good at it when everything is already set up. 

I have seen some ESFP liars, and it seems they occasionally lie to get out of any trouble or job they don't want to do.


----------



## Tridentus

people won't have us high on their list, just because we tend not to lie as much (or maybe because we never get caught :wink, but in terms of "who _could_ lie best", i reckon it's ENFPs.

social science is our area, so we have a natural inclination on how to act to influence people a certain way- if anything that's our main focus in life, it's just we don't focus it on lying much because our conscience is stronger than most. our three main career recommendations are performance, psychology and selling (apart from maybe teaching)- that alone should make my case.


----------



## Bardo

I'm no good at lying, the premeditated goal orientated lying.

Inferior Se involves me twisting stuff up in the moment sometimes, usually too fast for me to think about not doing it. Basically in sticky situations, negative behavior is a beacon of chronic weakness and/or insecurity, I've never felt the need for it to be part of my life.

As for unraveling lies, manipulation and all that jazz, I'm pretty damn good if I may say so, too good for my own good. If the tick doesn't match the tock I'll usually hear it, I don't hear much of anything else seeing as how I live in an Ni fuzz. I've had an abnormal amount of practice and what should be an abnormal amount of negativity in a person is actually very usual. I really get tired of being anywhere near people very easily because of this.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

Vanitas said:


> ... I don't think MBTI has much to do with tendency/skill of lying. The motives/ methods of lying, maybe.



If you're putting your faith into MBTI by logging onto the site on a monthly basis then how is there a lack of reason to assume that some MBTI types lie more than others? Lying is a characteristic of personality, and the scale of how easily someone does it, from con artist to absolute sheltered angel, can and should be explained by type. 

This is actually a good question. I find that my one of my best friends (an ENFJ) is an amazing liar and actress. She does it all the time, and it indeed is a part of her personality. 
My ENTJ (supposedly, but he's also been typed as ENTP and ENFJ/P) boyfriend also lies to me, but it's a bit more obvious and forgivable because it's more obvious when he does so. It just makes him seem a bit naive that he chooses to lie about the things he lies about...somewhat silly actually. 

My ESFP brother lies, but he's smooth about it, oiling the hinges to his pathway out of situations and into new ones for the transition to be like walking on water. It's amazing actually, and I'm bewildered at how his actions are what deem him to seem the "hero" of the family. 

I'm IS/NFP and the only things I can lie about are aesthetic novelties that people choose to adorn themselves with.


----------



## Patrick1209

I'm an ISTJ, and while I do not lie often, I tend to get away with it. I believe it is because I say pretty much anything (including lies), with sincerity, and if someone is accusing me of lying, I most likely won't have an emotional response, so it is easy to stay cool and think clearly. I am also very adept at convincing people why it would be irrational for me to lie, and that I would know that I would be caught if I lied about something like that. I also have good memory, and can easily keep track of my lies, and thus never contradict said lies. I never lie in ways that hurt anyone though, just for my own benefit. I also tend to tell people the truth "with modifications".


----------



## Dancingintruth

Amen to that! My boyfriend tells the craziest(I can tell untrue) stories just to have a funnier conversation, yet he forgets the supposedly "true" story like an hour later. 



The Great One said:


> ESTP's are damn good liars as well


----------



## sloth

I have two ENTP friends and they can both look people in the eye and flat out lie (rhyme!). My INTJ friend is also a good liar but would come second to them. One of my ISFP friends doesn't lie, but if she breaks something she'll run away. There was an incident when she broke glass into some school food and didn't tell anyone and... yeah. I also have two ENTJ friends who could probably lie pretty well, but one has no reason to lie about anything, and they other doesn't see the point and can be really blunt.


----------



## Streber12

Jonny0207 said:


> I'm an ENTP and I always lie to my parents. I faked my report card last semester. Wow... it was genius. They should make a "Jonny's 12". Maybe "Jonny the Sting". OK, if you insist, I'll share it with you....
> 
> 1. Scanner
> 2. Photoshop
> 2.a. Brighten it, so the handprints will not show
> 2.b. Cut a square of your desired grade from another grade and copy it to your F.
> 3. Buy carton paper
> 4. Cut it just right
> 5. Print
> 6. Nice B+'s!!!!!! Hmmm... I could've sworn you arrived late to school more than that!


LOOL I've done the same thing, my mum wanted to see my grade in chemistry so I scanned it in, pasted out the grade and copied the letter A. Mailed it over and she believed everything, I even got money for it.

I'm an ENTP and a very good liar. I often lie for no reason at all. 
A chick asked me how long I've had my drivers license, told her I've had it for 2 years (had it for 3 months) just to seem more mature. 
When a guy at the gym asked me how long I have been working out, I told him 4 months (been doing it for 3 years). 
At work (carpentry), I had a polish guy working with me and I spilled a can of paint on the wall. When my two bosses asked me who did that I blamed the polish guy and they believed everything I said, since then they never hire him anymore. The worst part is - he was actually very nice to me. I just have a very hard time taking responsibility for things. 

*ENTPs = notorious liars.* I always make up things about myself to seem more appealing, it's like a charade. The funny thing is, everyone believes me because I've practiced it for so long.


----------



## Skellonan

I'm an extremely good liar and I find it surprising because I assume most INFPs hate lying and often are too emotional to even manage to keep a straight face, wether it comes to crying or laughing. But being a good liar does not necessarily mean liking it

I have an ENFJ friend who is a good liar and she often lies to get what she wants. At the same time she has a big heart and enjoys comforting others.


----------



## dpolaristar

I'm not sure if this poll is about which ones are most likely to lie.(If that is the Question then it depends on the motives each type would be tempted to lie for different motives.)

In terms of Skill I'd say that either People that use Fe.(Even if it's not dominant.) Major in Se.(Improvisation.) And Te's can sometimes be good at lying tia their confidence. Ne people can be good at lying but usually needs to be paired with Fe.


----------



## StElmosDream

INFJ:
Lying not so much, no, in my case I am prone to discussing contributory factors and challenges faced, tending to feel I make a terrible liar when the eyes, gaze and breathing just feels off to me.

Well in truth I detest lying in all forms besides by omission and when tact is better than cold hard truth (not to say cold truth is not required at times but rather more context specific).


----------



## monemi

The _*best*_ liars wouldn't out themselves.


----------



## Dauntless

Hydrak said:


> LOOL I've done the same thing, my mum wanted to see my grade in chemistry so I scanned it in, pasted out the grade and copied the letter A. Mailed it over and she believed everything, I even got money for it.
> 
> I'm an ENTP and a very good liar. I often lie for no reason at all.
> A chick asked me how long I've had my drivers license, told her I've had it for 2 years (had it for 3 months) just to seem more mature.
> When a guy at the gym asked me how long I have been working out, I told him 4 months (been doing it for 3 years).
> At work (carpentry), I had a polish guy working with me and I spilled a can of paint on the wall. When my two bosses asked me who did that I blamed the polish guy and they believed everything I said, since then they never hire him anymore. The worst part is - he was actually very nice to me. I just have a very hard time taking responsibility for things.
> 
> *ENTPs = notorious liars.* I always make up things about myself to seem more appealing, it's like a charade. The funny thing is, everyone believes me because I've practiced it for so long.


Came in here just to say, ENTP. That is all.


----------



## Ph0biA

As an ENTP, I can say... ENTP. But then again, I could be lying.


----------



## Lotan

Not ENTJs. We never lie.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Exfj,infj,estp,entp


----------



## insane

I have to say ENTP, as I've practically lied my way through life up to this point.


----------



## LibertyPrime

ESTP is the best at it
ENTP second best 

:mellow: deal with it mon


----------



## clairdelunatic

I don't know if anyone's posted this yet. i must confess... I skipped from page 4 to page 10. And since I love me some citations:

Prof. Nardi (at UCLA?) doesresearch on type and brain activity. One of his tests involved asking participants to give 5 statements about themselves, two of which were lies. His findings (my comments in red):

*Who’s a Good Liar?*
Eight subjects, who had very low Fe (ENTJ, ESTJ, INTP) generally had low brain activity in all regions except FP1 (labeled explain and decide) and O1 (build image) unless they were really “pushed to think.” That is, activity was evoked only on the most difficult sections of tasks compared to other subjects. Two of these subjects voluntarily reported that they had “efficient thinking.” And so they did! Even when they got tasks wrong. *Among these eight, 6 were excellent liars (all ESTJs and ENTJs)*, 1 was not tested for lying, and *1 (the INTP) was not a good liar*. Also, males were better liars than females.
No other subjects (other types) were excellent liars.​
Interesting! Maybe all you self-reporting ENTPs are ENTJs... 

Or maybe it takes more than 35 test subjects.


----------



## mf2014

ENTPs because they are nice enough that people wouldn't suspect them, but still might have the will to do it


----------



## Streber12

ENTP ENFJ and ENFP are the 3 biggest liars. The latter two seems to be good "people tellers" and know how to push the right buttons, ENFJ and ENFP are definately the biggest and best manipulators, because they are so good at it. They are good with people and feelings, and can fake them very easily. 

ENTP lie because we are creative and good improvisers. I can make up a story about myself in 3 seconds and everyone will believe it, because the NE is the dominant function and searches for so many possibilities.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

Jonny0207 said:


> I'm an ENTP and I always lie to my parents. I faked my report card last semester. Wow... it was genius. They should make a "Jonny's 12". Maybe "Jonny the Sting". OK, if you insist, I'll share it with you....
> 
> 1. Scanner
> 2. Photoshop
> 2.a. Brighten it, so the handprints will not show
> 2.b. Cut a square of your desired grade from another grade and copy it to your F.
> 3. Buy carton paper
> 4. Cut it just right
> 5. Print
> 6. Nice B+'s!!!!!! Hmmm... I could've sworn you arrived late to school more than that!


Lol- reminds me of the time I made a fake inspection sticker for my car!


----------



## BoPeep

Hydrak said:


> ENTP ENFJ and ENFP are the 3 biggest liars. The latter two seems to be good "people tellers" and know how to push the right buttons, ENFJ and ENFP are definately the biggest and best manipulators, because they are so good at it. They are good with people and feelings, and can fake them very easily.
> 
> ENTP lie because we are creative and good improvisers. I can make up a story about myself in 3 seconds and everyone will believe it, because the NE is the dominant function and searches for so many possibilities.


I agree with you except for ENFJ. I feel ENFJs would be guilt-ridden if they lied, but that's just my take. They have such strong morals and all, lol. I know an ENFJ who basically feels sick if he lies, and eventually has to come out with the truth, haha.


----------



## rawrmosher

I think Ne dominants make excellent liars, but here's the thing. WE DON'T MEAN TO.

Our Ne gets so bored with reality we end up making stuff up so we can pretend to relate to people or make up exciting events feign never really happened, only we have no intention if doing so. When I was younger, I said stuff like that before I even had time to think. I've pretty much stopped that now, it was incredibly stupid, not to mention embarrassing when people found out.


----------



## Streber12

BlondesPreferred said:


> I agree with you except for ENFJ. I feel ENFJs would be guilt-ridden if they lied, but that's just my take. They have such strong morals and all, lol. I know an ENFJ who basically feels sick if he lies, and eventually has to come out with the truth, haha.


My mother is an ENFJ and extremely manipulating, ENFJs are nice people who loves to help others, but they crave other peoples attention/to be liked so much that they will lie in order to get there. They have good people skills and know what to say to get the other persons attention. 

"ENFJ's motives are usually unselfish, but ENFJs who have developed less than ideally have been known to use their power over people to manipulate them."

I guess she just hasn't developed her functions enough...


----------



## Revolutionist

ESTP, ENFJ, and ENTP's.


----------



## BoPeep

Hydrak said:


> My mother is an ENFJ and extremely manipulating, ENFJs are nice people who loves to help others, but they crave other peoples attention/to be liked so much that they will lie in order to get there. They have good people skills and know what to say to get the other persons attention.
> 
> "ENFJ's motives are usually unselfish, but ENFJs who have developed less than ideally have been known to use their power over people to manipulate them."
> 
> I guess she just hasn't developed her functions enough...


That's really true actually, I can see how certain ENFJs could use their skills for manipulation. This ENFJ I was talking about, come to think of it, can lie very easily and even with some flair. It's just for him, he starts to feel bad and eventually confesses that he was lying. Thinking twice I would agree with you, it's not that they aren't good at lying- but rather that some may simply choose not to lie.


----------



## JamesSteal

Whenever I decided to stay home from school, I would walk out of my drive way and back in, making sure to leave my footprints in the snow (as if it appeared I had walked to the bus stop and left for school that day). The school also left automatic phone calls to your home if you were absent that day, so I left the phone off of the hook. I'd use a fake 1-800 number to call my own house and if one of my parents asked why it was off the hook, I'd just say telemarketers kept calling. They'd look at caller ID and see the 1-800 number and believe me. ESFJ parents always fall for that.

In order to lie well, you have to first be able to create a story that would even fool you.


----------



## monemi

You know, I never lied when I didn't go to school. I just did it. Then I tried to talk my way out of trouble later.


----------



## Kill Devil Hill

I'm an INFJ, and I do lie a lot. I'm not excusing it, but I usually do it as a translation method. Like, if something happens to me that I would find extremely exciting but no one else would, when I told the story, I'd embellish it to make people feel what I was feeling. The problem is that for me to lie, I have to actually believe the lie, so sometimes I'll forget if something was a lie or not and I'll completely forget the truth. Which is pretty ironic seeing as I'm obsessed with finding "the truth."

As a side note, my ISTP friend and I are like the ultimate lie detectors. He's better than me, though. I'll know intuitively someone's lying, but he'll be able to pick the lie apart until the person has to admit it was a lie.

The only pathological liar I know is my father, who's an ESTP, but despite lying about everything under the sun, he's so bad at it. x)


----------



## emmamadden

as an estp, I'm a pretty impulsive liar. I do it if i'm trying to appeal to someone by making up a fact about myself or something I've seen or done.
Because I lie a lot and I'm good at it, I can easily tell if someone else is lying. Liars can detect other liars.


----------



## Solemn

I can't really speak for other INFPs, but I'm an amazing liar. I've gotten out of trouble so many times by lying and...very rarely, but it does happen, does it come back and bite me in the face. I hate myself for being so good at it, but...I tend to gauge what people will believe and feed them a string and slowly back up what I'm about to lie about if I have time. If not, I can just make up a general little thing so easily.

I think it stems from me writing a lot of stories and poetry and things really quickly. I tend to write stories and make characters and poetry like some people doodle, so I'm good at coming up with stuff on the spot and it just flows out of me. Sometimes I don't even realize I'm doing it. It's almost a gut-instinct, like it's written into the core of me. I hate it, but I am very good at lying and, well...sometimes it helps, like I said I've gotten out of a lot of trouble that way.

In the same token it's also difficult to manipulate me because I recognize it as it's happening and it just makes me smile and want to toy with them right back. It doesn't really offend me, I'm just like "Oh, really? Yeah? No shit?" And they generally don't pick up that I know unless I confront them with it. My girlfriend is also really good at it and because of it we just don't lie to each other because we know the other one will call bullshit...Haha. It's interesting.


----------



## Infinite

I'm an ENTP, i lie frequently. Never really felt pressured to tell the truth and i can't remember if i have ever come clean with a lie. I remember most of the lies i have told and i connect them all into a little web of lies. I always back them up and make sure they are believable depending on who i am talking to and i always remain confident no matter what. 

It's not that everything i say is a lie, i usually only lie when i feel like it's better than telling the truth (in a lot of situations its better to lie in my opinion). I don't lie about insignificant things.

I do feel guilty about some lies, for example i have tricked my entire family for two years into thinking i still have excellent grades. Truth is I'm failing and will probably have to do another semester. Makes me feel horrible because i will have to tell them some day and i have no idea how to. 
I wouldn't lie about it today, but back then i thought i could magically turn my F's into B's just by studying and i could but i haven't studied for one second. 

so yeah


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Speaking from my personal experience, _Thinking_ types in general.


----------



## Helweh18

My ENFJ business partner (soon to be ex-business partner) is the biggest liar I have ever met. He even lies when he has no real reason to lie. He makes up these stories that are so outrageous, I was contacted by his sister because he has been lying to all of his friends and family for a year about everything in his life. I spent the last few months trying to figure out why our personalities didn't mesh. I'm sure now it's because my inner bullshit meter was going off the charts. I just couldn't prove anything until now. He is definitely a manipulator he always manages to guilt people into feeling sorry for him and he uses everyone around him to pay for a free ticket through life. I'm going to be cautious in the future when dealing with this type.


----------



## MereHuman

Generalizing, Thinking types manipulate the head, feeling types manipulate the heart. I do both. I lie for reactions to entertain myself, I lie to get sticky situations off of me, I lie to get away with things. I like to lie, but I will never lie to close friends and those I love. I also don't lie to smart people that would expose my lies, and troublesome people I would have to handle and explain to in the near future. The art of lying lies in being able to get away with it lol.


----------



## Bel Esprit

Solemn said:


> I can't really speak for other INFPs, but I'm an amazing liar. I've gotten out of trouble so many times by lying and...very rarely, but it does happen, does it come back and bite me in the face. I hate myself for being so good at it, but...I tend to gauge what people will believe and feed them a string and slowly back up what I'm about to lie about if I have time. If not, I can just make up a general little thing so easily.


Lies...


=p

-------
I'm gunna be the lone wolf and say that for me ESFPs have proven to be the biggest liars. Not to say they're good at it, but I'm going with the statement that I really don't think lying pertains to type.

But going by my experience, I've known four ESFPs and they've all been constant liars. The things they lie about don't even necessarily have to be bad or even have a reason. Lying without reason is kind of what pisses me off the most though. They're blunt people so they will sometimes lie and it can be obvious though they can be good at it, depending on what it is. But mostly they will say something and then later on contradict themselves and they have done this often. The things they lie about are either pointless and ridiculous or for their own benefit.

Part of me wants nothing to do with ESFPs but another part wants to meet more so I can either prove or disprove this belief.


Now that I've seen ENFJs mentioned about manipulation and whatnot but that they will confess...that actually does sound completely true due to one specific incident with my best friend in high school.
I was talking to this guy and though nothing was serious between us, she told me something like she didn't like him and that he's weird - constantly hovering over her conversations...and just told me about this supposed odd behavior. Later, she ended up confessing that she lied about all of that because she felt that our friendship was deteriorating and if I ended up dating him, it would only get worse. 

I realize I was pretty dumb to believe her because she's not a good liar and did think it was weird she would say something like that considering it was one of her boyfriend's friends. It was a pretty low thing to lie about since this was the first guy I'd ever considered dating, but I don't completely mind ENFJs manipulation since it's just about always for a "good" reason.

If I were to assume a type was best at lying, I would say INFJ since the ones I know aren't "liars" but they are very good at it when they need to be which is usually for a joke or some other legitimate reason.


----------



## Tanica

benfoldsfive dude said:


> INFPs don't lie because if they do, they'll feel like the earth is on his/her shoulders. I think ENTPs are good liars, but the only experience I have had with ENTPs is with my brother when he was a teenager. He always lied to my parents.


I'm an INFP and I'm a great liar. I usually don't lie very often because I don't like doing it but when I do, no one suspects a thing because they assume I'm too pure and moral to lie.


----------



## Satan Claus

I'm an ENTP and am pretty good at lying along with other ENTP's I know. I hate lying though.


----------



## Universal Studios

XNFJ
XNTP


----------



## ai.tran.75

I’m guessing istp /infp bc the type rarely ever fib/lie when they so it goes unnoticed 

Exfp are probably the worst 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodvibe

The ones best at lying are the ones you least expect. The ones you expect are actually not very good at lying, although they may try.


----------



## MsMojiMoe

My lips are sealed...

....again moving around so much, I’ve been exposed to lots of humans....I remember esp. as a kid in school, some kids would brag about how good of a liar they were...

Other kids: ” I can look my parents in the eyes and can lie..”.

ME: slightly smile and say, “good to know”


----------



## July March

Nardi used to do a lying segment in his lab, but he doesn't anymore because the subjects didn't care for it. However, the best liars he came across (no indicators for lying on the EEG) were all male and all dominant thinkers. Personally, I am a decent liar, and I am neither of those, so I'd love more information on types and lying.


----------



## Sinuous

... correlation between mbti and tendency to lie not found.


----------

